# Tea or Coffee?



## ackers (Aug 16, 2008)

Tea for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





4-5 cups a day, occasional coffee now and then.


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 16, 2008)

Tea definitely! Green tea is tasty too, tried it in a Starbucks in NYC for the first time and was surprised.

I do like me some coffee, but it can't beat the tea.

Drink tonnes of both though

Off topic: I don't have sugar in either, never have... Can't stand it with sugar. Just milk. (.... You know, just in case you ever want to brew me up one.)


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 16, 2008)

I prefer Tea, but I drink both as much.


----------



## Calafas (Aug 16, 2008)

Coffee, hands down.


----------



## link459 (Aug 16, 2008)

Tea is delicious.

Coffee, not so much. I know most say it's an acquired taste, but I just don't get it..


----------



## JPH (Aug 16, 2008)

sweet tea, i only drink coffee to wake me - it's not an enjoyable beverage.


----------



## Sephi (Aug 16, 2008)

Both, I prefer coffee more though


----------



## Urza (Aug 16, 2008)

Used to be a big coffee/energy dink guy, but the stuff is horrible for the body, so I haven't let a drop touch my tongue in a few years.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 16, 2008)

Green tea = win.

None of that Nestea Green tea for me. Sweet, and doesn't taste like one. Real green tea is the way to go.


----------



## xalphax (Aug 16, 2008)

tea of course, coffee is *#*'?*#df'#(!) YIKES!


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 16, 2008)

Neither for me. Im still a soda man.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 16, 2008)

Tea owns coffee


----------



## Defiance (Aug 17, 2008)

The British are obviously going to vote tea.


----------



## acoustic.digital (Aug 17, 2008)

i used to drink tonnes of coffee with my mum for breakfast or just when we had a lil get together, but you realize after a few years that too much coffee is not good for you and your body. I was never a big tea fan, but my fiancee's mum introduced me to chinese ceremony tea, and that stuff is just so much better. I'm starting to prefer tea over coffee. but right now... i'm having a good cup of coffee :- D


----------



## Calafas (Aug 17, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> The British are obviously going to vote tea.



Nope, I voted coffee, stupid stereotypes.


----------



## matrix121391 (Aug 17, 2008)

Tea, though I don't drink it often. It's healthier!


----------



## XeonZ (Aug 17, 2008)

Neither, I stick with water.


----------



## King Zargo (Aug 17, 2008)

Tea, because coffee taste bad.


----------



## Dylan (Aug 17, 2008)

both are good but a cafe quality cappucino is a pleasure only rivaled by sexual intercoarse


----------



## RebelX (Aug 17, 2008)

For me, energy drinks > coffee > tea. I hate all forms of tea, it's nasty. Which is unfortunate thing for me because I live in South Carolina, USA, where EVERYONE drinks sweet tea.

Coffee, on the other hand, is much better. It has caffeine and tastes.... better.

My favorite is energy drinks. You know, stuff like Red Bull, Rockstar, Monster, and my personal favorite, Amp (by Mountain Dew). I drink so much of this stuff, I practically live off of it, but I'm not addicted to it or anything. I also like soda, soda is nice.


----------



## Cermage (Aug 17, 2008)

coffee hands down. has to be quality though none of this starbucks shit. or instant. rather make it myself (own coffee machine) and if i'm extremely bored ill try get my hands on some beans and grind it myself.


----------



## kobykaan (Aug 17, 2008)

Not had a HOT DRINK in about 10 years now ... drink soft drinks,pure juice,milk,water or ALCOHOL


----------



## DivineZeus (Aug 17, 2008)

Caffè espresso e caffè macchiato FTW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also drink too much Green Tea...


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 17, 2008)

I have tried multiple sort of coffee and tea and I have never been able to choke down a mouthful*

*I have been known to munch on the "sugar" that peach tea is made from though.

Milk, water or squash (USians think tang in liquid form but often not quite as sweet). Fizzy drinks I can not do and fruit juice does not touch my thirst so I do not count it.
Energy drinks, only if I have to stay awake in zombie form (concentration beyond fire hot level on energy drinks is impossible for me).


----------



## Prime (Aug 17, 2008)

Neither.


----------



## neoscum (Aug 21, 2008)

Green Tea


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 21, 2008)

I drink everything all day everyday.
Coffee - black, usually decaf
Tea - Green, Chamomile, Lemon, or bust.
Water - at least 4L a day.
Sugary Fizzy Shit - love it, but avoid it


----------



## Psyfira (Aug 21, 2008)

What the hell I thought I'd replied to this last week :S 

I don't need to answer the question, I'm sure my tea-fuelled reputation preceeds me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like coffee every now and then for a change too, used to hate the stuff when I was a kid until I figured out that I just didn't like it the way my parents made it. It's amazing how much difference changing the amount of sugar and removing the milk makes to the taste (maybe that was obvious, I don't know). I take it black, one sugar for anyone who's curious. And I developed a love of Mocha (hot chocolate + coffee shot) when I used to work in a coffee shop, at the end of the day if there was leftover frothed-up chocolate I'd get one for the hour-long bus home to use it up. Awesome stuff


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 21, 2008)

The only tea I like is Iced Tea, and the only coffee I like is Iced Coffee.

I picked coffee just because starbucks makes awesome iced coffee.


----------



## Orc (Aug 21, 2008)

Other/Both:
4 shot Americano / 2-4 shots of Espresso (+ Valiums)
or
Tea + Sleep and/or lazy afternoons
(I love green tea too but not with roasted rice, the taste is okay but the smell kinda annoys me.
Also, I hope instant, bottled or whatever shit coffee or tea isn't counted here. Those suck ass.
I'd rather drink cheap beer than those crap.)


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Aug 21, 2008)

What about Tazo Tea Coffee?


----------



## Rayder (Aug 22, 2008)

Never could acquire a taste for coffee.  I end up putting so much milk and sugar in it that it tastes like caramel.

I kinda like tea, but mostly only drink iced tea.


----------



## Seven (Aug 22, 2008)

Coffee in the morning.
Tea at night.

Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Searinox (Aug 24, 2008)

How about neither? I hate coffee even to smell and I'm not a fan of teas.


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Aug 24, 2008)

COFFEEEE 'TIS BLACK but can be white you can also get green coffee beans although green tea is also available. I drink tea more often tho.


----------



## maz- (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not too keen on either, but if I had to choose - Tea.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm a tea man...I can take coffee but i think tea is nicer; not as bitter!


----------



## funem (Aug 28, 2009)

Starbucks Venti Black Americano when at work, Black Earl Grey tea when at home..... Add muffin to taste...


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm a coffee guy


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 28, 2009)

Tea is relaxing even if you are just preparing it.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 28, 2009)

Starbucks Frappachino ftw.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 28, 2009)

Yum, yum, tea, tea!


----------



## Fatboy12345236 (Aug 31, 2009)

I meant to press Coffee I drink it 24/7 XD


----------



## Psyfira (Aug 31, 2009)

One year on, Tea is still winning. This pleases me


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 31, 2009)

I can stand those bitter bitter coffee. super sweet nescdafe ftw.

tea for everyone!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 31, 2009)

You know, after playing Professor Layton, I just have to vote tea even though I've only tasted real tea (as in warm tea) 3 or 4 times. But I have drank Iced Tea plenty.


----------



## Chopders (Aug 31, 2009)

I drink a green tae every single night. Very good for your healty!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 31, 2009)

PG Tips or Tetley all the way!


----------



## anaxs (Aug 31, 2009)

i love coffee
i do drink tea buut coffee is the best
i like coffee way more
althought if it was iced tea then it wins hands down


----------



## Burnedmagix (Aug 31, 2009)

I hate the bitter taste off coffee, but I love it's sweet fragrance.


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Aug 31, 2009)

Both,but i prefer tea the most


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 2, 2009)

I prefer tea (with lots of sugar, of course :yayteawithlotsofsugar over coffee, but I like coffee when there's lots of milk in it, though.


----------



## silent sniper (Sep 2, 2009)

i love both, but tea just a lliiiitttlleee more.


----------



## rashef (Sep 2, 2009)

Tea, in all it's forms. Tried coffee once a long time ago, haven't touched it ever since.


----------



## Rogue Trader (Sep 2, 2009)

Tea is ok, and i'll drink it if there is nothing else, but coffee wins hands down-as long as it's black coffee, none of that milk and sugar nonsense....


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Sep 22, 2009)

tea of course, its healthy and tasty
coffee is the opposite


----------



## Advi (Sep 22, 2009)

A nice hot mocha with extra cream.........

god, yesssss.


----------



## Gobnoblin (Sep 22, 2009)

vanilla latte all the way lol


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

Coffee no creme no sugar just black =P


----------



## Smash Br0 (Sep 22, 2009)

I like SWEET tea... Coffee, not so much, but I drink it occasionally.


----------



## WhySoSerious70 (Sep 26, 2009)

Tea and only if it's iced.


----------



## Langin (Oct 3, 2009)

tea, no coffee juck I drink 1/2 cups a day or else I drink cola/7-up


----------



## Fat D (Oct 3, 2009)

Tea, Earl Grey, hot. With a spoonful of sugar, though.


----------



## Raika (Oct 3, 2009)

Hot chocolate.


----------



## Golfman560 (Oct 3, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Hot chocolate.



I'd have to +1 this but it needs to include mini marshmallows or marshmallow fluff


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 3, 2009)

Definatly Coffee.
Normal coffee in the morning/at school.
And a nice Capucino with some Amaretto in the evening


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hot Chocolate like said before. In Winter, it's stupendous!


----------



## Veho (Oct 3, 2009)

Both. Coffee as a pick-me-up and tea because I like tea.


----------



## Anakir (Oct 5, 2009)

Never coffee. Only tea.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 5, 2009)

COFFEE!
3 cubes and a slosh of milk


----------



## Tall Alien 2 (Oct 5, 2009)

i perfer weeeeeed


----------



## Elritha (Oct 8, 2009)

I can't stand coffee. Tea all the way for me. No sugar and just a drop of milk.


----------



## BilliePop (Oct 17, 2009)

Tea. I haven't actually had any in a while though. Peppermint tea is fucking delicious though. Try it.

Coffee... I have every now and then. But it almost always makes me want to vomit.


----------



## Lelouch (Oct 18, 2009)

I only drink water


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 18, 2009)

Coffee is pretty good,but i would prefer tea,its healthier,Don't cha' know xD
oolong tea is my favorite~


----------



## zuron7 (Oct 18, 2009)

Choco


----------



## razorback78 (Nov 23, 2009)

bump...i'm bored so bumped into this topic. i drink both but i prefer coffee.


----------

